# pdnsd - CNames and Names without domain

## musv

Hi there, 

I'm currently trying to get Pdnsd running. And I got some trouble with 2 things. Goal is:

local zone with my computers

blocking ads via host file

Configuration

```
rr {

   name = blechnet.de;

   reverse=on;

   owner = dns.blechnet.de;

   soa = blechnet, musv.gmx.de, 42, 86400, 900,86400, 86400;

   a = 192.168.109.11;

}

rr { name = fritzbox.blechnet.de; reverse = on; a = 192.168.109.1; }

rr { name = fritzszb.blechnet.de; reverse = on; a = 192.168.110.1; }

rr { name = fritzmun.blechnet.de; reverse = on; a = 192.168.111.1; }

rr { name = clp315w.blechnet.de; reverse = on; a = 192.168.109.10; }

rr { name = nas.blechnet.de; reverse = on; a = 192.168.109.11; }

################

rr { name = nas.blechnet.de; cname = wiki.blechnet.de; }
```

1. CNames

```
ping wiki

ping: unknown host wiki
```

And the logfile tells me:

```
Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55| Received query (msg len=34).

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55| Flags: RD

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55| Questions are:

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55|    qc=IN (1), qt=A (1), query="wiki.blechnet.de."

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55| Starting cached resolve for: wiki.blechnet.de., query A

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55| Trying name servers.

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55| No server is marked up and allowed for this domain.

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55| Outbound msg len 34, tc=0, rc="server failed"

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 1 11/06 01:22:55| Answering to: 192.168.109.20, source address: 192.168.109.11

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55| Received query (msg len=34).

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55| Flags: RD

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55| Questions are:

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55|    qc=IN (1), qt=A (1), query="wiki.blechnet.de."

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55| Starting cached resolve for: wiki.blechnet.de., query A

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55| Trying name servers.

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55| No server is marked up and allowed for this domain.

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55| Outbound msg len 34, tc=0, rc="server failed"

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 2 11/06 01:22:55| Answering to: 192.168.109.20, source address: 192.168.109.11

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 3 11/06 01:22:55| Received query (msg len=22).

Nov 06 01:22:55 nas pdnsd[3837]: 3 11/06 01:22:55| Flags: RD
```

What's wrong in my config? Why can't pdnsd find the Cname entry?

2. Entries without domain

I would like Pdnsd to resolve hostnames without any domain, e.g. dig nas @mydomain.de. I know, for this reason there's a domain and search entry in resolv.conf. But i wonder if pdnsd couldn't handle that by itself.

----------

## musv

Found the solution for the first problem:

Instead of:

```
rr { name = nas.blechnet.de; cname = wiki.blechnet.de; }   
```

it has to be: 

```
rr { name = blechnet.blechnet.de; cname = nas.blechnet.de; }   
```

----------

